# dicke Backen beim Chagoi



## rainthanner (7. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

unser Chagoi hatte heute gegen Mittag innerhalb einer Stunde einen Kopf bekommen, der aussah, als würde er platzen. 

Bienenstiche sind bei uns am Teich nicht selten, aber noch nie hatte ein Fisch davon derartige Schwellungen bekommen und so dachte ich an eine Verletzung, oder einen Stein im Maul. Normal sitzt ein getochener Fisch ein bis zwei Tage am Boden ab, nachdem er einige Zeit durch den Teich zischt. 
Der Chagoi schwamm eigentlich normal mit den anderen, nur seine Backen wurden eben immer dicker. 

Er durfte ein kurzes Nickerchen machen und dann zeigte sich der Grund: 



















Gruß Rainer


----------



## Frank (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Hallo Rainer,

ööhm ich bin jetzt wahrlich kein Koikenner ...   

Aber was hatte er denn da? Für mich siehts so aus, als ob er einer Auster die Perle augelutscht hätte. Das wirds aber wohl nicht gewesen sein.  

Klärst du uns auf?


----------



## sigfra (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Hallo Rainer...

sieht mir aber dann doch wie ein Stachel aus... oder liege ich da jetzt falsch ?

trotzdem gute Besserung für deinen Koi...


----------



## rainthanner (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Oh Entschuldigung, 

ich hatte wohl die Auflösung nicht mit reingeschrieben.  


War natürlich ein Wespenstachel und der Fisch nimmt schon wieder am aktuellen ***leben teil.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Hi Rainer,

ist ja wahnsinn... von sowas habe ich auch noch nichts gehört, geschweige denn gesehen 

Kann es möglich sein, dass die Koi genauso unterschiedlich darauf reagieren wie wir Menschen?

Wäre zumindest eine Erklärung.......


----------



## rainthanner (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es möglich sein, dass die Koi genauso unterschiedlich darauf reagieren wie wir Menschen?
> 
> Wäre zumindest eine Erklärung.......


 
kann es mir auch nicht anders erklären. 

Wie geschrieben, normal sitzt ein gestochener Fisch eine Weile am Boden und dann ist es wieder gut. 


Aber man lernt eben nie aus.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## hopsi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Hallo,

wie bringt man einen Koi oder Fisch dazu ein kleines Nickerchen zu machen?

Ich habe nämlich den Verdacht, dass einer meiner Schubunkin gestochen wurde!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Gruß Hopsi


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Hi Hopsi
Ach da gibbet es verschiedene Methoden, über die Keule bis hin zum Nelkenöl etc. Denke mal Rainthanner zog letzteres Mittel ( Narkotikum) vor. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Christine (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Lieber Werner,

verrätst Du dem interessierten Laien auch, wie das Nelkenöl anzuwenden ist?  

Muss der Fisch es trinken? Oder der Behandler? Oder schmier ich es dem Fisch um die __ Nase? Oder tropf ich es ins Wasser der Behandlungsschale und wenn ja in welchen Mengen? Oder kriegt es der Fisch intrapopulär?

Oder ganz andersder?


----------



## WERNER 02 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Hi Blumenelse

In etwa nimmt man ca. 5 Tropfen/pro Ltr.Teichwasser. Eine genaue Dosierung ist hier aber schlecht möglich da es abhängig von Größe und Gewicht des Fisches ist. Ein kleinerer Koi kippt schneller als ein Größerer. Teilweise muß man rein Gefühlmäßig nachdosieren. Und das genau macht es sehr riskant für den Laien.
Es erfordert schon Fingerspitzengefühl um den Koi nicht durch ein Überdosieren ins Nirwana zu schicken.


Zudem war es nur als Beispiel, und nicht als Ratschlag gedacht.

Im Übrigen bekommt man weit besser zu dosierende Narkosemittel über einen TA.

Und ansonsten kannste dir deinen Sakasmus das nächste Mal verkneifen.


----------



## Eugen (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Hallo Christine,

aus http://koipraxis.ch/aktuell.htm  :

" Nelkenöl - auch für Fische unbedenklich
aus Fischer & Teichwirt 11/2004

Über Nelkenöl als ein für den Benutzer und Konsumenten unbedenkliches Mittel zur Betäubung von Fischen wurde bereits im "Fischer & Teichwirt 10/2004" berichtet. Auch für die Fische scheint es das nach heutigem Kenntnisstand schonendste Betäubungsmittel zu sein:

Aus einer israelischen Untersuchung geht hervor, dass dieses Mittel auch die Fische wesentlich mehr schont als andere Betäubungsmittel. Anästhetika sind dafür bekannt, dass sie immunsupressive Effekte hervorbringen. Es liegen auch Untersuchungsergebnisse vor, nach denen die Immunsupression nicht durch Stressreaktionen sondern durch das Betäubungsmittel selbst hervorgerufen wird. Deshalb wurde in Tests an Goldbrassen (Sparus aurata) mit 220 g Stückmasse mit Nelkenöl (44.5 ug/l) und Benzocain (22.5 ul/l) die Wirkung der beiden Präparate auf die Stress- und Immunreaktionen geprüft. Beide Mittel wirkten rasch und führten zum Verlust der Reaktionsfähigkeit und des Gleichgewichts nach 8 Minuten. Die Erholung nach dem Umsetzen in Frischwasser dauerte 90 Sekunden und verlief über 3 Tage verlustfrei. Die Kontrollfische erlitten 20% Verluste.

Die mit Nelkenöl betäubten Fische zeigten im Vergleich zu den Kontrollfischen eine signifikant geringer erhöhte Stressreaktion (Blutzucker und Cortisol) als die Benzocain-Fische. Die Immunreaktionen (Lysozym-Aktivität, Produktion an Sauerstoff Radikalen, Pinocytose-Aktivität) waren bei den Benzocain-Fischen signifikant reduziert.

Das Nelkenöl hat sich in diesem Test als eindeutig schonender für die Fische erwiesen als Benzocain. Zu ähnlichen Ergebnissen kamen auch andere Untersuchungen. "


Ausrechnen mußt du es schon selber. 

Das ist aber eher was für Profis.

" so in etwa 5 Tropfen " ist auch recht ungenau. :shock 
Kommt ganz auf die Pipette drauf an und ob das Nelkenoel auch chemisch rein ist....


----------



## hopsi (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Hallo Freunde,

vielen Dank für Eure Narkose-Tips!
Leider ist der Schubunkin in den Fischhimmel aufgefahren.

Werde mir mal etwas Nelkenöl besorgen!
Könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?

Da ich das mit der Narkose noch nicht gewusst habe konnte ich ihn erst jetzt untersuchen!
Und siehe da mein Verdacht hat sich bestätigt!
Er wurde von eine Biene gestochen der Stachel war noch im Maul des Fisches!

Kann man denn überhaupt einen Bienen- oder Wespenstich behandeln?


----------



## rainthanner (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Hallo, 

ich hoffe, ihr seit dann mit dem Thema durch.  


3,5ml Nelkenöl auf 20l Wasser wäre die Antwort gewesen.  




Gruß Rainer


----------



## hopsi (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Hi Leute,

also ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin!

Ich stelle 2 Fragen und bekomme haufenweise Einträge in denen es um kindische Zankereien von Teilnehmern geht.

SORRY!

Die erste Frage wurde ja Gott sei Dank von Rainer sachlich und kurz beantwortet.

DANKE Rainer!

Die zweite Frage wäre noch offen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Bienen- oder Wespenstich zu behandeln.
Einfach den Stachel rausziehen wir es ja nicht gewesen sein, oder?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure kurze und informative Antwort!

Gruß

Tom


----------



## rainthanner (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*



			
				hopsi schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit einen Bienen- oder Wespenstich zu behandeln.
> Einfach den Stachel rausziehen wir es ja nicht gewesen sein, oder?


 
Nein du kannst nichts machen. Reichlich Sauerstoff vielleicht. 
Es gibt sicher einige Faktoren die einen Fisch nach einem Stich am Boden zwingen. 
Ich denke, es kommt darauf an, was und wo die Biene vorher getankt hat. 
Manche Fische reagieren tatsächlich allergisch. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Annett (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*

Moin zusammen,

ich hoffe, Ihr seid jetzt endlich fertig mit dem "Gezänk".  
Wer nun unbedingt noch weiter machen möchte, kann dies dort tun. 

Fachliche und sachliche Antworten sind hier natürlich weiterhin willkommen!


----------



## WERNER 02 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: dicke Backen beim Chagoi*



> 3,5ml Nelkenöl auf 20l Wasser wäre die Antwort gewesen.




Morgen !!
Was in etwa,der von mir angegebenen Tropfenanzahl pro Ltr. entspricht.
Wer es nicht glaubt, der kann gerne selbst mal abzählen. 
Ich jedenfalls habe es gerade getan. 

Im übrigen denke ich das jeder selber für das passende Narkotika einen TA
konsultieren sollte.
Auch wenn Nelkenöl frei erhältlich ist, so sind wir doch alles mehr oder weniger
Laien, und sollten überhaupt nicht solche Tipps oder Ratschläge erteilen. Sowas könnte auch Ärger verursachen, denn es soll auch Tierärzte geben, die in Foren mitlesen und auf solche Ratschläge unter Umständen nicht gerade erfreut reagieren. 

Gruß
Werner


----------

